# WLAN-Stick mit Lan-Stecker



## FranktheTank23 (25. November 2014)

Hey, will meinen Drucker ans Netzwerk anschließen, damit ich von überall im Haus drucken kann. Kann leider kein Lan-Kabel verlegen aus bestimmten Gründen er ist aber in WLAN-Reichweite. Er hat einen Lan-Anschluss aber kein USB-Anschluss, fast alle WLAN-Sticks haben aber einen USB-Anschluss. Was nun? Geht das überhaupt so einfach, erkennt der Drucker den Stick, falls es soetwas überhaupt gibt. Kennt jemand einen oder weiß wie so Sticks mit Lan-Anschluss heißen?


----------



## Skarukh (25. November 2014)

Das mit dem Wlan stick wird zu 99% nicht klappen da der Drucker keinen Treiber dafür hat, das was du brauchst ist ein W-Lan Printserver.
Der Verbindet den Drucker per USB oder Ethernet mit dem W-lan


----------



## Superwip (25. November 2014)

Doch, mit einer W-LAN Bridge könnte das schon auch klappen wenn der Drucker Ethernetfähig ist.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich aber behaupten das man für eine Stationäre Anwendung wie einen Drucker quasi immer ein Kabel verlegen kann was dann auch praktisch immer die bessere (in dem Fall zuverlässigere, billigere) Lösung ist.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2014)

Mit dem Repeater von Pearl kann man sowas machen. Meine Mum benutzt den um den Firmenlaptop mit abgeschalteten WLAN ins Netz zu bekommen.
http://www.pearl.de/a-PX2707-1131.shtml


----------



## Skarukh (25. November 2014)

Stimmt mit nem Repeater oder Bridge sollte es auch klappen gar nicht mehr daran gedacht.


----------



## FranktheTank23 (25. November 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RJ45-Y-Adapt..._Splitter_Koppler_Adapter&hash=item35c4b8cd28

Ein Lan-Kabel führt in der Nähe des Druckers vorbei zu meinem PC...geht das das ich aus einem 2 mache? In der Beschreibung steht ja dass dann nur ein Gerät an sein kann...was ist aber wenn der PC und der Drucker an ist..wer bekommt dann Internet?


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2014)

FranktheTank23 schrieb:


> Ein Lan-Kabel führt in der Nähe des Druckers vorbei zu meinem PC...geht das das ich aus einem 2 mache? In der Beschreibung steht ja dass dann nur ein Gerät an sein kann...was ist aber wenn der PC und der Drucker an ist..wer bekommt dann Internet?



Man kann ja einen Switch dazwischen bauen. Oder du steckst einfach immer das Kabel um, wenn du Drucken willst.


----------

